

Ballpoint from Waacom digitizes sketches and hand written notes - ericiralevi
http://www.designboom.com/weblog/cat/16/view/16410/wacom-inkling-digital-pen.html

======
ericiralevi
Wether rapid prototyping or creating CAD schematics for manufacturing or even
just taking notes on a product concept brainstorming session, I personally
have found a stylus to be essential to creating quick sketches. The recent
addition to the Waacom family, this Ballpoint pen allows you to write in ink
and while simultaneously digitizing the information and saves up to 50 files
in the devices storage. Having been developing patent sketches and constantly
revising a robotics prototype I can see the benefits of a tool like this. I
especially like the idea of having both a hard copy tangible sketch and a
digitized format that I didn't have to scan then upload. I will definitely be
picking up one of these considering they are only going for $199 and will be
released late sept/nov. Good by cumbersome tablet, hello future pen.

------
dlan1000
The basic technology for this has been around for years (e.g., the logitech
digipen), though I think this latest iteration is the first to add pressure
sensitivity. I've always wanted one of these (back when I was getting my
physics PhD, I would have killed for this), but everything out there to date
seems to be the same rehashed product that is doomed to be abandoned shortly
after its release. Here's to hoping wacom does it right.

